# The bare-bones guide to wide-set eyes and close-set eyes



## lara (Jun 22, 2006)

*Pale colours increase distance, dark colours decrease distance. *

To increase the distance between close-set eyes, keep the intensity or depth of colour on the outer third of the eye. Contour most strongly on the outer third, tapering as needed over the middle of the eye. If your eyes are especially close together, don't extend past the middle 3rd. Keep your lightest or brightest shades for the inner V of the eye - a pop of sunny yellow or a slick of frosted white can help to visually push your eyes further apart. If you're comfortable with contouring, using a slightly paler shade of foundation or powder down the bridge of your nose to help broaden that area.
Good news for liquid liner fans - close-set almond or Asian eyes are those most suitable for doing flicks or cats eyes, as these will help extend your eye away from your nose.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Kandy477 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have a question?*

How do you know if your eyes are close-set or wide-set?  I think that mine are close-set, but I'm not sure.  Is there some sort of measurment you can use to determine which type of eye you actually have?


----------



## lara (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kandy477* 
_How do you know if your eyes are close-set or wide-set?  I think that mine are close-set, but I'm not sure.  Is there some sort of measurment you can use to determine which type of eye you actually have?_

 
Wide-set or close-set refers to where your eyes are placed between the bridge of your nose and your temple. Looking straight on in the mirror, if there appears to be more space between the outer corner of your eye and your temple, then your eyes are close-set. If there's more space between the bridge of your nose and the inside corner of your eye, then you're wide-set. 

But! Most people fall somewhere in the middle - if you can't really tell if you're wide- or close-set or if you're not 100% sure, then treat yourself as if you have centred eyes. You can wear both forms of eye design (as above) and they can be used to give the illusion of changing your eye position. Kate Moss is considered to have wide-set eyes, but if you look closely they're more centred: she wears her eye make-up in a way to deliberately give the appearance of wide-set eyes.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 24, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!! im trying to figure this one out here.  Looked in the mirror and still couldnt figure out it i was Close..Wide.. Or Middle.  OH gheez does this mean im slow?? or something


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 26, 2006)

Lara, thank you for this informative post!  This is really wonderful information.


----------



## MissLorsie (Jun 28, 2006)

you should have the space of an eye in between the bridge of your nose - if you do your neither. If you have more than an eye space you are wide set - if you have less than an eye space you have close set eyes..

Then theres all technical planes of the face - horizontal vertical etc - but that was the easy way i was taught during my course


----------



## Selene (Aug 13, 2006)

A good way to tell how close set or wide set your eyes are is to open a digital photograph of your face in Photoshop, or another computer graphics program.  In the photo, you should be facing the camera straight on with a neutral expression on your face, and minimal or no makeup.  You can use Photoshop's measure tool to determine the length of each of your eyes and the distance between them in pixels, and see which is greater.  You can also use the measure tool to determine how round or oblong your face shape is.


----------

